# Taurus m85 trigger spring issue



## Woodfiresteel (Jan 9, 2020)

I was reducing the hammer and trigger springs on my wife’s new Taurus M85 when the trigger spring swivel flew across the room. A year later and 3 orders and I still have not received a trigger spring swivel that will fit. All three ordered from different places are too large. See attached photo. I am at a loss.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Your photo shows the hammer-spring (mainspring) strut. It has nothing to do with the pistol's trigger.

Maybe you're ordering the wrong part.


----------



## Woodfiresteel (Jan 9, 2020)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your photo shows the hammer-spring (mainspring) strut. It has nothing to do with the pistol's trigger.
> 
> Maybe you're ordering the wrong part.


If you will look to the right you will see the trigger spring swivel laying on its side so you can see the difference in the factory hole and the size of the swivel that is intended to go into the hole.


----------



## Woodfiresteel (Jan 9, 2020)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Your photo shows the hammer-spring (mainspring) strut. It has nothing to do with the pistol's trigger.
> 
> Maybe you're ordering the wrong part.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

You contact Taurus?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, you might have voided your warranty.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I read the OP as he was trying to buy a new part, nothing to so with a warranty. I think after a few tries I would take one of the oversize swivels and chuck it my drill press and use a file or stone to reduce the boss to fit the hole in the frame. Or if push comes to shove, the hole in the frame can be enlarged to fit the replacement swivels...


----------

